# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  من كلام ابن القيم (الخشوع)

## بكر البعداني

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:**'الخشوع هو الاستسلام للحُكْمين الديني والشرعي، بعدم معارضته برأي أو شهوة. والقدري بعدم تلقيه بالتسخط والكراهية والاعتراض، والاتضاع لنظر الحق، وهو اتٌضَاعُ القلب والجوارح وانكسارها لنظر الرب إليها، واطلاعه على تفاصيل ما في القلب والجوارح، وخوف العبد الحاصل من هذا يوجب له خشوع القلب لا محالة. وكلما كان أشد استحضاراً له؛ كان أشد خشوعاً، وإنما يفارق الخشوع القلب إذا غفل عن اطلاع الله عليه ونظره إليه '.*

----------

